# Donde se guardan los archivos de Proteus??



## Pablet (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola!! pues vereis lo que pasa es que hace poco me instale unas librerias en proteus que despues descubrí que eran una basura y quiero borrarlas, me voy a la carpeta donde estan las librerias, las borro peeero siguen apareciendo. . . depsues de intentarlo mil veces decido desinatalar proteus, elimino todo resto visble de el con tuneup reinicio y lo reinstalo y. .  voilá!! ahi siguen las librerias!! otra cosa curiosa es que los archivos que yo creo. . . no se crean. .  es decir yo guardo un modelo, con proteus lo veo pero con el explorador de windows. Esto se debe a que como proteus no tiene permisos e administrador no puede escribir en la unidad c, pero entonces. .  donde escribe¿??¿ donde puedo yo eliminar esas librerias¿??¿?¿ si ejecuto proteus como administrador la slibrerias no estan y los archivos si que los veo en el explorador peor de donde esta sacand proteus las librerias¿??¿?¿

un saludo


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 25, 2011)

Cada vez que actualizo Proteus siempre desinstalo todo y Borro la carpeta Labcenter Electronics, Porque Proteus nomas borra los archivos que Instaló y También borro todos los registros que tengan que ver con Proteus...

C:\Archivos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional


----------



## Pablet (Ene 26, 2011)

ya borre esa carpeta pero nada. .  borre tambien la carpeta que se crea en program data. . . 

un saludo


----------

